# Morning Vomit



## Havanese0330 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wrigley (16 weeks) seems to vomit every morning after he wakes up. After he throws up, he is perfectly active, playing, napping, eating, pooping, and peeing normally. He gets up at 6:00 AM to go out, and the goes back to sleep until around 7:30--it is at 7:30ish that he throws up a yellow bile substance. I've read that this could be due to the fact that he has nothing in his stomach since he eats dinner at around 6:00 PM. I gave him a "biscuity" treat before bed last night, but to no avail--he still threw up this morning. Maybe he needs more than just a treat--should I split his final meal or try feeding him at 6:00 AM? He currently eats 3/4 cup split into 1/4 cup feedings 3 times per day. I am feeding him Royal Canin food, but I am wondering if I should switch him to a better food--perhaps he is digesting it too quickly. His poops are also a little soft at times. Plus, I think the food gives him really stinky gas...he can clear a room! Has anyone had any experience with a similar problem with their Hav throwing up in the morning? Thank you for all your help!


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes! Coco was doing that also. I worried me alot at first but he was fine the rest of the day. He's 8 months old now and still it happens now and again. I never called the vet about it because he was acting fine. Coco is outside with me while I have my morning coffee and sometimes eats grass and then throws that up. I hope it doesn't mean anything is wrong?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

You probably should feed him as soon as you get up. His tummy is empty. If he vomits bile too much, it could damage his esophagus.

My old dog used to do this. Usually it happened on weekends when we tried to sleep in and didn't feed him at his normal 6am.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep ,I agree, get something .even a light biscuit early as possible.


----------



## Havanese0330 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Update*

Two days in a row and no morning vomit! :biggrin1:

I tried giving him a treat at 6:00 AM--and he would just turn his nose up to it. I need to find him some really tasty treats. Any suggestions? However, if given a small piece of lunch meat, he will eat it up...no nose turning then!

What I started doing was splitting his evening meal into two, so he eats half at around 5:00 and then finishes it off at around 8:00...this has seemed to help. I was worried that he would have to go out in the middle of the night, but he is able to hold in his crate.

Thanks for the suggestions. I am so thankful for this forum.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie gets treats like cooked hamburger, lunch meat, cottage cheeze or any cheeze. I don't believe in buying treats when it is so easy to keep real meat or dairy products on hand. I usually always cook an extra piece of meat to put in the fridge and slice off for her a treat.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That would concern me enough to probably switch the food, and try to find out if there is a specific meat or grain causing it.
When Gucci was a puppy, she'd throw up after eating any dog food or treat with seafood in it, tuna, salmon, etc. I cut out the seafood and it stopped.

Kara


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Eli used to do this and still does when he's being fussy about dinner. It's because their stomachs are empty. If they don't eat well that day you might want to consider a late night treat or early morning treat.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I was going to suggest what you've just tried. See if this goes longer with no ill effects. There are better foods though, but that's another topic.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby did this too as a puppy. Sometimes she wouldn't eat first thing and then would vomit, but was perfectly fine. She has outgrown it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with the others. You can't let the stomach be empty for too long or they will vomit bile. Brachicephalic dogs, **** tzus, pugs, peke's have this life long other dogs do this mostly when they are puppies. I think you're on the right path.


----------

